# Offset smoker build



## tha huny barrel (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi all
From Australia and recently participated with brother in law at Banglow BBQ & Bluegrass Festival
And enjoyed the whole thing
And am now starting the build of an offset
( will be a slowish process w/ends only )
Have sourced some old heavy duty 44gal drums from
A HONEY MAN

ANY ADVICE WILL BE APPRECIATED
HERES a pic of what I have and what I 













image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Aug 18, 2015





want it to look like
Cheers 












image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Aug 18, 2015


----------



## tha huny barrel (Aug 25, 2015)

image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Aug 25, 2015


----------



## tha huny barrel (Aug 28, 2015)

image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Aug 28, 2015





Getting there spot welded in place ready to seam weld


----------



## tha huny barrel (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok 1 grill down & 2 to go 
Very time consuming but worth the time 
b













image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Sep 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Sep 14, 2015


















image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Sep 14, 2015


----------



## tha huny barrel (Sep 16, 2015)

Grills all done 
Now to start frame and chimney
And then I'll be Smoking [emoji]128077[/emoji]












image.jpg



__ tha huny barrel
__ Sep 16, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks good.....  Thumbs Up


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 16, 2015)

G'day, Mate!

You're lookin' good on that build.  Can't wait to see the first smoke.


----------



## tha huny barrel (Aug 16, 2017)

IMG_1989.JPG



__ tha huny barrel
__ Aug 16, 2017





Finished it a while ago 
Works great


----------

